# Not sure what im looking at, Vizio M3D651SV odd display



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

New set, about 3 months old. Its hard to see, not all scenes do it. Example, youll see it on a HD channel, like foggy smoke, spilling out, almost artifacting of sorts.. odd thing is i dont see this bahavior from the BD player, or even a streaming prgram via an app. Some shows wiorse than others and becuase I see it so much im looking for it and its driving me nuts. I thought perhaps the TV itself, but as mentioned i dont see it when watching a BD, just from the source of tv, in this case a HR34. All units running into a Yamaha RX A1000 and out to the TV. I have made sure there is no processing being done at receiver side, even swapped out the HDMI from DTV to the AVR, still the same. I took a picture of this, best i could between screens loading up so you can see it and prhaps shed some light on what i am looking at. Notice the fogging center to left of screen?.. If this scene was moving, it would almost look like these section are morphing, pixelating of sorts. very odd. Signal from satelite, is strong at 99%. This image was the best i could get with cell, but i wish i was able to grab one during a say for instance falling skies, horrid in some sections.. Any ideas what this is?...

Thanks guys


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

See the review here:
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/vizio-m3d651sv/4505-6482_7-35435355.html

Is it possible that this is a reflection from a window or door light coming in from somewhere ?

How did you get that picture and not have a menu (s ) on the screen ?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> See the review here:
> http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/vizio-m3d651sv/4505-6482_7-35435355.html
> 
> Is it possible that this is a reflection from a window or door light coming in from somewhere ?
> ...


Thanks for reply... No, its not reflection, I wish it was. the high gloss screen really never was a factor for us. It could be day or night, some shows worse than others... but even top HD shows, say last nights "strike back" would do this at times.. very odd, as i would think if this a TV issue, it would be seen from a BD source, ps3, 360 etc also, yet it wont do that. very odd, driving me nuts. As for the screen, i took that shot a second before the showroom would completley load up, it was hard to to time it, took a few tries, but that was the best screen to show this issue as others tried are so hard to capture and actual see.

PS - By the way, for those who know my rants on the HR34, i just got a new one yesterday as they confirmed that my last hard drive was bad.. That would make me one unlucky person, as this is now the 3rd HR34. Anyways, all others suffered the same fate. So far so good, no buffer locking up etc..Works great, yet i worry on this, it needs the newest firmware update which im sure will come in tonight. crossing fingers all holds out.

Also, This TV issue occured with the other 34's also. Its annoying, and of course once your eye focuses on it, its like a nightmare from hell no matter how i look at it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried to put the HDMI cable into a different socket on the TV and see if it makes any difference ?

If you have them for a test hook up the HR34 with a set of component cables ( red, blue and green for video and red and white for audio ) and see what that picture looks like. You don't need an expensive one. This cable will transmit up to 1080i which is as high as all broadcast channels go. The only 1080p programs are PPV.
I have my 46" Samsung running with those now.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried to put the HDMI cable into a different socket on the TV and see if it makes any difference ?
> 
> If you have them for a test hook up the HR34 with a set of component cables ( red, blue and green for video and red and white for audio ) and see what that picture looks like. You don't need an expensive one. This cable will transmit up to 1080i which is as high as all broadcast channels go. The only 1080p programs are PPV.
> I have my 46" Samsung running with those now.


Yesterday, i did try an extra HDMi cable I had (high speed-3d), ran it from DTV to the TV. Still showed same degraded visuals. I have it now again going from DTV to my AVR, same results. Again the screen looks great via all sources minus from the HR34. i havent tried the component cables yet. Wghats throwing this all off for me is its only seen via the DTV source. Now some channels look worse, like ABC, VS Fox... Even some HD channels produce that odd, what I would call pixelating, yet its mroe like a fog, that blooms... yet blocky looking when it grows. i tried even to flip on proccesing to try to eliminate a degraded signal, yet didnt help..Tried flipping on setting on TV, to help noice reduction, yet that doesnt help either. I am wondering if the LED's are just firing wrong with the color, yet then I can't see that from other sources that produce clean screen. Completley baffled. Wish i could take mroe imgages for you guys to see so you can see how it builds on the screen like a wave of fogginess..Hard to explain.

Again thanks for all your help guys. I appreciate all your thoughts.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

What resolutions do you have checked in the HR34 ?
Menu, Settings, Display, Resolutions ?
Do you have Native turned on or off ?
Menu, Settings, Display, Video ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

*In the TV setup *have you tried turning this ( *Dejudder (smooth) processing* ) off and see if it makes a difference ?

Have you tried setting this
*refresh rate* *120Hz*
to 60 if it has that option ?
The reason I ask about this one is that I watch the stock market program on 353 and 355 most of the day. They have a scrolling set of numbers and letter that go across the screen all the time. They were always jerky and difficult to read. When I set my set to 60 instead of 120 they are now as smooth as silk. Bottom line is that sometimes reprocessing a signal makes it worse instead of better.

You might also look at some of the "Picture" settings available.
I have a Vizio and there are several. Some of them are not customizable and some are. I chose one that is.
Before you move anything, either write down the settings are or make sure the screen has a "reset" for a choice. If it has a reset choice and you mess it up, you can choose that and it will put it back like it was.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Hi jimmie... yes i have messed with settings, yet nothing changes that look. I took a few more images during ice road truckers... Hard to get good image, but you can see the foggy, pixelating effect pretty good. The appearance i noticed always seems more intensified during night scenes..Probably just because i have a dark color to see it clearer. I am starting to think there is some uniformity, or blooming issues, yet i read that more like light bleeding and this is more like foggy pixelating. I did try today to go straight from DVR to tv with a new HDMI and then composite and they didn't change anything unfortunately. I am thinking i need to call Vizio, but without a proper description of what this is called or a closer observation, i sound like, well here, just shooting out ideas on what it looks like. so frustrating.

here are a few xtra photos showing the worst of this when it occurs.

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/Datagg/Vizio%20TV/20130811_215520_LLS.jpg
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/Datagg/Vizio%20TV/20130811_215038_LLS.jpg
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/Datagg/Vizio%20TV/20130811_214517.jpg
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/Datagg/Vizio%20TV/20130811_214420.jpg
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/Datagg/Vizio%20TV/20130811_091240.jpg


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you have another TV that you can hook the HR34 up to and see if it does it on there also ?

After looking at those pics I would definitely call Vizio, except that you say it does not do it on anything else, Blu Ray, etc.

Since that was Ice Road Truckers, was it snowing in those pictures ?
Do you have any adjustments in the TV for the "Black level" in any way ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am on the Vizio site: http://store.vizio.com/m3d651sv.html#support and it says your manual is on the TV and it shows how to access it.
I am going to look at it and see if I can see any adjustment that might help.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

No other TV's... It does do it on a BD also, yet very hard to see compared to a tv show. I have noticed though it always seems worse during a night scenes, that IGT was at night also, no snow.. or during falling skies for instance, at night it really pops and visible... But from other sources, or even HBO for instance like last night we watched true blood, it was doing that also, yet harder to see, but that rolling fog look i call it is still present but at a much lessor degree. All adjustments for the black such as smart dimming, ambient light sensor, etc hasn't eliminated that look.

Didn't get the set to long ago, march 30th to be exact, i want to call Vizio just dont know how to explain to them what i am seeing. Im sure they will want images, hence why I took so many.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

On page 27 it show that you can turn MPEG noise reduction on or off. I believe that these are MPEG files. Try tuning that on and see if it makes a difference. You can always turn it back off.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> I am on the Vizio site: http://store.vizio.com/m3d651sv.html#support and it says your manual is on the TV and it shows how to access it.
> I am going to look at it and see if I can see any adjustment that might help.


i have accessed and tried every setting there is to try to eliminate this... Thanks for all your help, sure do appreciate it.



> On page 27 it show that you can turn MPEG noise reduction on or off. I believe that these are MPEG files. Try tuning that on and see if it makes a difference. You can always turn it back off.


Did that, one of the first things I tried.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Call Vizio and see if others have reported this to them.

Here is their Info.
(877) 878-4946 (TOLL-FREE)
[email protected]
www.VIZIO.com/support


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My crappy little 15" Craig brand HDTV does this, too. Please don't take my next statement as an insult, but the set isn't that good. It's a bargain tv. After reading AVSforum, I don't think you're alone.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Datagg said:


> i have accessed and tried every setting there is to try to eliminate this... Thanks for all your help, sure do appreciate it.
> 
> Did that, one of the first things I tried.


Note that there are 2 noise Reductions on that screen. One says *Noise Reduction* and the other one says *MPEG NR.*


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> My crappy little 15" Craig brand HDTV does this, too. Please don't take my next statement as an insult, but the set isn't that good. It's a bargain tv. After reading AVSforum, I don't think you're alone.


No insult at all... I new what I may be possibly getting into with Vizio, but i and wife did allot of viewing before we got this. I don't recall seeing this at all. began like a month ago. of course i wasn't as fine tuned to it as i am now, i see and read allot of situation of lcd panels, trying to give this a name from all the situations, yet not one really defines what i am seeing. Looks like i will be giving Vizio a call.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Update. Sent Vizio the images and they confirm an issue. They will be calling in 5-7 business days to set up repair. Will let all know how it goes.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad you called them and they are going to fix you up. Those pics were awful.
When they repair it, it should look very good.
I have a 37" in my bedroom and after I got it and adjusted it I had to go adjust my Samsung to get it to look as good as the Vizio.
I believe they will come to your house for this size TV.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I run 9 vizio tvs in my home. Never a problem with any of them. I lightening strike recently knocked out the hdmi in two of them. I took them to a local tv repair shop. Just a guy in his garage. He replaced the main boards and updated to the latest firmware for $350. He indicated that Vizio is easy to work with. Also said that their equipment is highly repairable. He recommends them when people ask. He also told me that a lot of the components are the same ones in other name brand sets.. I do not consider them to be a discount brand. They are a major player in the tv market.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Aztec Pilot said:


> I run 9 vizio tvs in my home. Never a problem with any of them. I lightening strike recently knocked out the hdmi in two of them. I took them to a local tv repair shop. Just a guy in his garage. He replaced the main boards and updated to the latest firmware for $350. He indicated that Vizio is easy to work with. Also said that their equipment is highly repairable. He recommends them when people ask. He also told me that a lot of the components are the same ones in other name brand sets.. I do not consider them to be a discount brand. They are a major player in the tv market.


Good to know, Thanks. Jimmie57, again thanks for all your help.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Update. They came out and ended up replacing the entire set. They replaced with a 2012 model, the same as i had. Was hoping to get the newer 2013 M. Same set though, just cosmeticaly a bit prettier... Anyways, issue is gone for the most part. On bad shows(lessor than perfect HD), for instance like fox 10 you can still see some odd stuff (allthough my eyes are looking for it), other side of the coin a good HD channel, perfect and a blue ray for instance fantastic. 

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear that they stood behind their product and replaced it for you.
Makes me feel better about recommending one to my friend.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Well, not in the best of moods the last week or so... The "new" set started to act up, same as the previous one. Definetly occurs when the tv has warmed up. Anyways, they came out and replaced the motherboard on this one, only to still do the same thing. So now they are going to replace the TV with a "new" one again.... or so it appeared. yesterday i was told i would be recieving a brand new TV which I had to agree upon. Today the4y call me and tell me it will be a recertified TV.. Oh man im so pissed. After talking to a manger, he staes the person was wrong who i talked to yesterday and the reason for the call today is to explain the situation and to accept the new conditions.

Oh and to find out, the last one was "recertified" also..... Im fuming right now. Sure they have been great getting on the ball, 2 days it took them to try the mainboard exchange from call to done... yet to be told i would be getting a "NEW" set, then 24 hours later it wont be, rather a "recertified" has me foaming at the mouth. What do you guys think of this?... Should i be concerned?... Hell a refurbished could mean many things... i dont have luck with refurbished stuff, this concerns me... Also somethign else I thought of, when i got the first set from Walmart, I bought a 2 year extended warranty... yet now that set is gone..So what happens to that warranty. Damn im so pissed off right now.

Thanks for listening guys.

EDIT - Just found out from call to Walmart they will cover any set registered... They dont ask for serial # ,so that is good to go... Now its just the point of being told i would get a NEW tv then told 24hours later it will not be new...This ticks me off and im worried im getting the shaft here, not only from beign told one thing, but a recertified, AKA open box, AKA someones elses problem TV... Damn im so angry.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Your description suggests to me some filtering or band limiting of the TV signal, so I'll make a wild guess that something is wrong in the signal path between the dish and the DVR. A bad splitter or something like that in the D* installation.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

GregLee said:


> Your description suggests to me some filtering or band limiting of the TV signal, so I'll make a wild guess that something is wrong in the signal path between the dish and the DVR. A bad splitter or something like that in the D* installation.


Actualy, the liquid display in the panel distorts when the unit gets warm. Like pressing on a liquid display on a watch and it does that distortion. The same situation occurs directly from a BD source also. Hope this one works, or we will be doing this until it does. My new set should be here later this week.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Datagg said:


> Actualy, the liquid display in the panel distorts when the unit gets warm. Like pressing on a liquid display on a watch and it does that distortion. The same situation occurs directly from a BD source also. Hope this one works, or we will be doing this until it does. My new set should be here later this week.


If, after 2 times replacing it, it is not fixed, I would ask for another model number or my money back. You should not have to put up with this problem.
I know it sounds like they are trying to get it right but at some point, enough is enough.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> If, after 2 times replacing it, it is not fixed, I would ask for another model number or my money back. You should not have to put up with this problem.
> I know it sounds like they are trying to get it right but at some point, enough is enough.


I 110% agree.... Im so glad they are trying to make this work... twice now they have come out and verified each issue. The last was good for awhile, then it began to act up. They came out in 3 days and confirmed a bad panel. i give them credit for the quickness on getting someone out here. This new set hopefully will do the trick, yet what is scary is it took almost a month for the 2nd one to act up... Im sure the new panel will be great(crossing fingers), as the replacement was, but will be waiting for the ball to drop.. Hope im wrong, but if it does, it will definetly be time for a different model or they are going to waste allot of time repeat and rinsing and as you said, and i agree, i dont deserve that.. Still have 7 months on a manufactuers warranty & then 3 years square trade, so im good to go on that end. Thanks guys for all your comments.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> If, after 2 times replacing it, it is not fixed, I would ask for another model number or my money back. You should not have to put up with this problem.
> I know it sounds like they are trying to get it right but at some point, enough is enough.


Got "recertifieed set" in last thursday....Looked great at first, then today it began to do it again, I just cant beleive it. Just to elliminate things, I did a direct HDMI from BD player to the TV (tried 2 new HDMi cables also), bypasing AVR just to see... As before, same thing occuring. I just cant believe i need to deal with this again. Extremely frustrating!!!


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

I spliced some new screens together to show you the new tv via a wmv file... this set appears even worse. Wanted you guys to see what i see to make sure im not losing my mind. And what would you guys call this. I need to get this taken care of come monday and its hard to explain to them. These were all taken from source direct to tv.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried running an extension cord from another room and plug the TV into that.
Since this is at least 2, maybe 3 that is doing the same thing, the problem might be in the electrical supply.
Do you have any other TVs that you could try in this same spot to see if it does it also ?

Are you plugged into a power strip ? If yes, have you tried plugging directly into the wall outlet ?

Have you got or can get a surge suppressor with EMI/RFI noise rejection ?
http://www.amazon.com/APC-P8VT3-Outlet-2770J-Protector/dp/B0012YJQWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381689847&sr=8-1&keywords=apc+surge


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Hi Jimmie thanks for your reply.

I did on both sets run a cord to an entirely different outlet, even on a different breaker. As for the surge protector, its a http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Outlet-Pivot-Surge-Protector/dp/B000JE9LD4/ref=lp_761520_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381690856&sr=1-1 . I also tried another i have which is a http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MP-AV-800-PowerCenter/dp/B00003CWDH/ref=lp_761520_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1381690856&sr=1-16 Both i took out of the equation on last set and this one. I do have a 42" Vizio which I brought in from the bedroom and plugged in to current setup, with no issues seen. Even swapped HDMI cables, eliminated AVR pass.

Another thing, I notice as did other set, this issue ramps up when the TV is on for a period of time, say around 10-15 minute mark it gets worse then stays constant. You can see it when it turns on, yet nearly as bad.

Your surge protector in your link, would that be better to try than what I have. i like to keep all my stuff safe of course, but as far as this goes i ran a cord to an entirely different outlet on a different breaker and it still was occurring. I'm just so tired of this issue, Sure Vizio has been great up to this point and I don't see them having issues, yet its still hard to explain what this is to them. The tech that was here on last set said it was the panel even as he was swapping out the motherboard just in case. I am really disappointed this one is doing the same and even worse than the prior did. You would think that it's something here causing it as i cant possibly have such bad luck, yet i have bought new HDMI cables etc just to eliminate, bypassed AVR, ran different power sources, swapped TV's etc... All along the set I had prior to the vizio, a Mitsubishi had all the same sources, cables, etc.... and had no issues.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Belkin surge suppressor that you have is a very good one and it states that it does have the EMI/RFI noise rejection. I can not find that the Monster Cable one does.

At this point I would be working very hard for another model or my money back for this unit.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> At this point I would be working very hard for another model or my money back for this unit.


Agreed. Vizio though I can tell they like to swap units, even with a certified one if need be as they did me. Even doing things as the tech says are not necessary just so they can get to the next level. he said they send him out to do all sorts of repairs that are useless for a fix and in the end spend 2-3 times more than they would just to give a new unit. Hope I can make this happen without words.

What would you call this Jimmie that the screen is doing?.. is there a particular name that this issue is called.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Datagg said:


> Agreed. Vizio though I can tell they like to swap units, even with a certified one if need be as they did me. Even doing things as the tech says are not necessary just so they can get to the next level. he said they send him out to do all sorts of repairs that are useless for a fix and in the end spend 2-3 times more than they would just to give a new unit. Hope I can make this happen without words.
> 
> What would you call this Jimmie that the screen is doing?.. is there a particular name that this issue is called.


That is probably the strangest thing I have seen before. What I would call it is not printable.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> That is probably the strangest thing I have seen before. What I would call it is not printable.


The strangest thing... wow, lucky me. Thanks for all your help Jimmie.. I wonder though why no one else ever experienced such a thing.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is an old review that sounds like it is pointing out some of the problems you are having or at least similar.
http://www.dealstvreviews.com/vizio/m3d651sv/

This is another old one but speaks of shadows, etc.
http://televisions-review-bfda.blogspot.com/

Here is your manual online:
http://store.vizio.com/documents/downloads/hdtv/M651dA2R/UM_M651dA2R.pdf
On page 23 shows how to adjust several things.
Have you tried turning Smart Dimming to OFF ?
Auto Brightness Control to OFF ?
Black Detail to OFF ?
And tinker with the other settings on Motion control and Noise ?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> This is an old review that sounds like it is pointing out some of the problems you are having or at least similar.
> http://www.dealstvreviews.com/vizio/m3d651sv/
> 
> This is another old one but speaks of shadows, etc.
> ...


I have tinkered with every single adjustment i can..Even calibrated with AVS. As it is now, all enhancement stuff is turned off. I did read those reviews awhile back, before i even purchased. The big thing is, the first set took 3 months or so before it began to act up, yet prior to that it was perfect looking.... This new one, or should I say "Re-certified" one is acting up hours after being plugged in and is worse than the first set. Tonight i tried for the hell of it and turned encoding on for my AVR, just to see if that would clean the signal up. didn't do a thing.

I have to say at this point it's got to be the panel. Will be calling Vizio tomorrow, or Tues to go thru this process again. Hopefully this can be done amicably.

Thanks Jimmie


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Up late doing some searching on lcd displays and came up with a few things that look similar if not both at the same time to create what we are seeing. One is called Mura, other clouding... I found this article and there seems to be quite the resemblence.. http://guide2lcdtv.wordpress.com/2008/10/09/checklists-new-lcd-televisions/

another at https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&q=clouding+lcd&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

https://www.google.com/search?q=lcd+panel+MURA&client=firefox-a&hs=g02&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=jRJdUo3ZNuqSyAHB9oGQBw&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1906&bih=1007&dpr=1

I can see many similarites in these screen shots. Anyways, sent the video and some stills to Vizio for review. Hopefully a reply will arrive soon and this can be done without angry words or issues.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would refuse to accept another set of that same size and model number.
You don't have to use angry words to be firm with what you will or will not accept. Having said that it would be very easy at this point for a few to easily slip out and be understandable.
Here is another model of what appears to be the same thing that you have, 65", 3D, 240Hz.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/vizio-m-series-65-34-class-65-34-diag--led-1080p-240hz-smart-3d-hdtv/8768247.p?id=1218890759185&skuId=8768247

This one appears to be the newest model:
http://store.vizio.com/mseries/m651da2r.html

A lot of those shots are of a blank screen. I have seen, and it might be one of my own TVs that have an uneven screen when nothing is on it, but when a picture is there it can not be seen.

This is uneducated speculation on my part:
Yours is there with a picture on the screen and seems to move around on the screen.
If it is stationary I would think it is most likely the design of the screen itself.
If it moves around I would think it is a Firmware problem in processing the signal.

I believe I read that you had a local repair shop fix one of your sets that got damaged ? Have you asked this person to come look at your set and give you an opinion ?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe I read that you had a local repair shop fix one of your sets that got damaged ? Have you asked this person to come look at your set and give you an opinion ?


Hi Jimmie. The first set Vizio sent out a tech to change the mother board. While he was installing it, he said this probably wont fix it, its a panel issue yet Vizio would rather replace the cheapest thing first.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Well, a brand new set (not recertified) is being sent out this time.... Hopefully the 3rd is the charm. I have to give Vizio credit, they are fast on support, courteous and generally just want to make things right. As for the issue, the video suggests a few things wrong tech said, as i wanted to know what is going on... basically its a compilation of all the issues i posted and Jimmie pointed out, Long story short, bad panel.

All in all, i just want a set that works as advertised... not looking for handouts, upgrades etc.... Just what is right. although a 70+ inch would be nice, lol.

Ill keep y'all posted in around 8-10 days when new set arrives. have a great one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Its a Vizio, it IS working as advertised..... :rotfl:

Vizio has stepped up their game, but they IMO they still arent up to the Panasonic/Sony/Samsung levels of PQ and performance. But then again, most of their line isnt in the same price range either.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Its a Vizio, it IS working as advertised..... :rotfl:
> 
> Vizio has stepped up their game, but they IMO they still arent up to the Panasonic/Sony/Samsung levels of PQ and performance. But then again, most of their line isnt in the same price range either.


I bought one of them once. Took it right back. But, I did the same thing with a Sammy LCD. I do wonder about that repairman and his statements about how easy it is to work on Vizios. He must get an awful lot of practice.

Rich


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Waiting on delivery today. Hopefully the new one will be the charm.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

New set in. Definetly new this time, not recertified. Colors are more vibrant, punchier, screen looks uniform. So far so good. There still is an update that will occur soon to bring to new firmware. For now at least, things look good.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Datagg said:


> New set in. Definetly new this time, not recertified. Colors are more vibrant, punchier, screen looks uniform. So far so good. There still is an update that will occur soon to bring to new firmware. For now at least, things look good.


I was at Costco a couple years ago and they had a floor model Vizio that was selling at a greatly reduced price. Big set, all the bells and whistles. Woman standing next to me asked me if I was thinking about buying it and we got into a conversation about Vizio in general. I warned her about the set, but she bought it. Saw her a couple months ago and she just said, "You were right." Don't know what she went thru, got dragged away from the TVs by my wife. Haven't seen her since, but I've always wondered about that.

Rich


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Rich, I almost talked myself out of it many times when looking for a new set. The guys who brought the new set in were great. They mentioned a few interesting tid bits. Said the number one replaced units they do are sony, lg and panasonic being ther most returned/swapped out and with horrible customer service. Vizio, some also, yet 60" and under mostly E series and not even close to what panasonic and sony is. Said Vizio as far as he has seen are very good in customer support and wanting to make people happy. i would concur, as they have swapped 3 units now with about 2 weeks to make each swap happen... of course the second one was a refurbed unit, which I wasnt happy with, but now I have a new set and thus far looks awesome, even better than the first set I had which looked great for about 3 months until the issue began. So im crossing fingers this one will be golden. Still with 4 months left on manufactuer warranty, then 3 years extended im not to worried.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Datagg said:


> Rich, I almost talked myself out of it many times when looking for a new set. The guys who brought the new set in were great. They mentioned a few interesting tid bits. Said the number one replaced units they do are sony, lg and panasonic being ther most returned/swapped out and with horrible customer service. Vizio, some also, yet 60" and under mostly E series and not even close to what panasonic and sony is. Said Vizio as far as he has seen are very good in customer support and wanting to make people happy. i would concur, as they have swapped 3 units now with about 2 weeks to make each swap happen... of course the second one was a refurbed unit, which I wasnt happy with, but now I have a new set and thus far looks awesome, even better than the first set I had which looked great for about 3 months until the issue began. So im crossing fingers this one will be golden. Still with 4 months left on manufactuer warranty, then 3 years extended im not to worried.


I know Sony's are susceptible to many problems, that's one of the reasons I don't have one. Can't really say anything bad about my Panny plasmas, altho I did have one that had to be returned because of noise issues. But I've got 8 of them and they just keep pumping out really good pictures. LG is one brand I've never considered. BTW, I'm not really much of a Panasonic fan, as far as my experiences go with Panny VCRs and BD players. The only product by Panny I've been satisfied with are the plasmas.

In any event, believe me, I hope all your problems are over and your new set lasts for many years.

Rich


----------

